
Ask HN: Looking for some feedback on my jewelry business idea - hammadnasir
I own a fashion jewelry manufacturing company. We currently export our products to overseas clients but the business is really low so I decided to jump into retail but with some innovation.<p>The idea is to start a company which sells jewelry box containing jewelries designed by AI &amp; sold as a software product giving out monthly updates as another jewelry box which contains updated designs.<p>I&#x27;ve made a minimal landing page as well: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hammadn.wixsite.com&#x2F;gelry<p>Would really appreciate your kind feedback and&#x2F;or advice. Signup on the landing page if interested.
======
Winterflow3r
Hey! I checked out your landing page and I'm not sure I fully understand what
"sold as a software product" means. Does it mean I get a digital file with a
jewelry design that I can then do myself or do I actually get a physical
product I can wear?

~~~
hammadnasir
Thanks for checking out the landing page. You'll get physical product.
Jewelries in a jewelry box.

~~~
mattmanser
That's called that a subscription service or subscription box. Sometimes it's
called a membership.

Dollar Shave Club popularized the concept back in 2012, although it's been
around for decades for books then CDs, I guess DSC re-popularized it. Graze is
another example.

Here are some existing services in the UK that do that with Jewelry:

[https://www.allsubscriptionboxes.co.uk/category/box/jeweller...](https://www.allsubscriptionboxes.co.uk/category/box/jewellery/)

It's got nothing to do with software. I guess you're trying to say something
like "The Jewelry subscription box designed by AI that updates every month to
send you new, unique designs".

